# Five Ten Tennie's Are IN at Golden River Sports



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*Five Ten Water Tennie's Are IN at Golden River Sports*

Golden River Sports now carries the Five Ten Tennie Water Shoes!

Designed for adventure racers, triathletes, canyoneers and white water enthusiasts, the Water Tennie is a synthetic mesh shoe with excellent arch support, drainage holes, and a protective rubber toe cap. The midsole is a dual-desity EVA for comfort, cush and durablity. The quick-drying Neoprene upper has an inner gaiter, plus a quick-lace system with a secure lock and protective barrel trim.

Come Check 'Em Out!
Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO
(303) 215-9686
GoldenRiverSports.net


----------

